# dependencies problem & nvidia-kernel

## sphexn

Hi!

I have a problem with my new installed gentoo... after installing it, I had no problems, i could install kde and the nvida-kernel and nvidia-glx by merging it and it worked... Then I megred some other packages (doesn't know wich one's exactly) and now it tells me on startup that he could't caluclate the module dependencies and the nvidia-drivers don't work anymore... I had to switch to the normal drivers in XF86Config, and now it works again.

Now I tried to use the original Nvidia-drivers, so I loaded the source packages (no rpms) to compile it manually. When I'm installing the kernel (The NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-2960.tar.gz from today) with make install, he tells me:

ld -r -o NVdriver Module-linux Module-nvkernel size NVdriver

text    data     bss     dec     hex filename

824576   52820   52364  929760   e2fe0 NVdriver

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/video/NVdriver

make: *** [package-install] Error 1

Now I don't know how to solve this problem and I worry I have to reinstall all from the beginning... do someone know this problem?

I still know I merged gnome after installing kde and the nvidia-drivers...

greets & thx, 

sphex

----------

## lx

Did you build the kernel using the correct method:

cp .config ../

make mrproper

cp ../.config ./

make dep Clean bzImage && make modules modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-?????

<change grub if needed.>

<reboot>

update-modules

emerge nvidia-kernel

.....

You can check the builddate of the kernel with dmesg | less (first line). Many people reboot using an old kernel.

Btw. modules are build using /usr/src/linux , this is where you build your kernel and it should contain the right .config file and make dep should be run.

Cya lX.

----------

## sphexn

hm, I does't understand what you want to tell me... the install-instructions of the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx says, that I should untar them and then run on both dirs the "make install"... then I get the described message.

when I make update-modules he tells me 

"depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/video/NVdriver" again

and why should i compile a kernel, I thought this nvidia-kernel is a packet for building the driver, although it's named "kernel", or did I get it wrong? there is no instruction for that in the readme, so I don't know...

greets, sphex

----------

## taskara

the compiling that lx was talking about refers to your linux kernel.

maybe you can try UNemerging your currently installed nvidia drivers.

run both of these:

emerge -C nvidia-glx

emerge -C nvidia-kernel

then do an 

emerge rsync (in case there are newer packages)

and then 

emerge nvidia-glx (that will install both the glx and the kernel)

make the changes in your XF86Config file

change driver value from "nv" to "nvidia"

make sure you add 

load "glx"

and that you remove 

load "dri"

and 

load "GLcore"

see how you go.. good luck!

----------

## sphexn

hm, now it works, don't know what I did wrong the times before, but it works now! thanks to everyone!

greets, sphex

----------

## sphexn

now I know when the problem appears... it appears right after I emerged the alsa-sound drivers... (they don't work either till now *g*)... I compiled a new kernel with the sblive 1024 module and put this module (emu10k1) in the modules.autoload... and after the next restart the nvidia-drivers don't work anymore... I have to unmerge en remerge the nvidia-glx and then it works again... does anyone know this problem?

btw. how can I get alsa work? I emerged the drivers, made a kernel with sblive 1024 module und oss module... i can modprobe the emu10k1 module, but there is no oss module... that's funny, but I can hear the sound in kde *G* some tipps?

thx & greets, sphex

----------

